# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام کنکور سرارسری و کاردانی به کارشناسی فنی حرفه ای هم زمان ممکنه؟

## persia3

سلام دوستان
من دانشجوی کاردانی فنی و حرفه ای ترم آخر هستم،آیا می توانم هم زمان در دو آزمون کنکور سراسری و کاردانی به کارشناسی فنی و حرفه ای شرکت کنم؟
و سپس یکی را ادامه بدهم!


و اگر بخواهم فقط کنکور سراسری شرکت کنم آیا با توجه به ترم آخر دانشجوی روزانه بودنم نیاز به انصراف نیست؟
(با دیپلم سه ساله اومدم دانشگاه فنی و حرفه ای ، حالا با کاردانی میخوام در کنکور شرکت کنم)

----------

